# Lawrenceville GA. Male, PEN 139 GSD 2yr Sable



## lakota757 (Apr 10, 2008)

My Internal ID Number is 1652
I am a Male, PEN 139 - Shepherd - Colors: Brown/Black
The shelter thinks I am about 2 Years of Age
I will be available for adoption starting on 03-22-09
FOUND STRAY: Large Breed; Young Adult; Weight: 65lbs; Temperaments: Friendly - Sweet, Calm.

Gwinnett County Animal Shelter
770.339.3200


----------



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

Wow, he's beautiful!


----------



## lakota757 (Apr 10, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: aubieWow, he's beautiful!


HE IS VERY HANDSOME! I AGREE WITH YOU AUBIE!


----------



## BucksMom (Aug 13, 2007)

So very handsome he is!!!! I just love the sables!!!
He young and friendly I'm praying someone adopts him.


----------



## lakota757 (Apr 10, 2008)




----------



## ShepherdMania (Jun 17, 2008)

What a looker!


----------



## lakota757 (Apr 10, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: ShepherdManiaWhat a looker!


Yes..I think his eyes are beautiful!!


----------



## lakota757 (Apr 10, 2008)




----------



## Cooper&me (Dec 18, 2007)

Poor boy. Any interest?


----------



## lakota757 (Apr 10, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: mjb03Poor boy. Any interest?


None yet!!


----------



## lakota757 (Apr 10, 2008)




----------



## Cooper&me (Dec 18, 2007)

Bump. Wish I could help.


----------



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

He's beautiful...I'd be more than happy to help with any transport needed if you need an Alabama leg!


----------



## lakota757 (Apr 10, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: aubieHe's beautiful...I'd be more than happy to help with any transport needed if you need an Alabama leg!


Thank you Aubie!! I am going to call and check on him today!


----------



## lakota757 (Apr 10, 2008)

This beautiful boy is still there. He has not been reclaimed nor does he have any apps on him. His release date is the 22 which means that is his time limit. Can anyone please help this guy with the beautiful eyes!!


----------



## lakota757 (Apr 10, 2008)




----------



## TESS (Oct 29, 2008)

My adopter for a male sable would love this guy. (My foster for my male sable is going to fail as a foster - I can feel it.) I will make an effort to pull this guy and have him brought here and hope the timing works.
Tess in Philadelphia


----------



## lakota757 (Apr 10, 2008)

Thank you Tess for helping the beautiful boy!


----------



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

That's awesome Tess! If I could be a three dog house I would have taken him in heartbeat, he's just so dang good looking! Keep us posted!!


----------



## TESS (Oct 29, 2008)

Gotta love the Happy Dance!!!
Tess in Philadelphia


----------



## TESS (Oct 29, 2008)

Perhaps better said I have a plan to pull him Monday and will post as to when he is out.
Tess in Philadelphia


----------



## wsumner26 (Jan 27, 2006)

bumping back to the top until he is safe.


----------



## lakota757 (Apr 10, 2008)

Not safe yet!


----------



## brt (Sep 16, 2008)

He is gorgeous.
I know it's still early in the day but any news yet?


----------



## lakota757 (Apr 10, 2008)

I just called the shelter about this beautiful guy. He has NO committed rescue at this time and is on his last amount of time. He has no apps on him. Can someone help him. Time has waste for him. He does not have much left.


----------



## TESS (Oct 29, 2008)

We have called about him and the lady typically handling rescues is not there today nor yesterday. As soon as I have further information I will let you know.
Tess in Philadelphia


----------



## lakota757 (Apr 10, 2008)

bump


----------



## lakota757 (Apr 10, 2008)

bump


----------



## SouthernThistle (Nov 16, 2005)

lakota, Tess is currently working on him. She can't do anything until the adoption coordinator comes back


----------



## lakota757 (Apr 10, 2008)

Yep..spoke to her..Thanks SouthernThistle. They just told me when I called no one was working on them.


----------



## TESS (Oct 29, 2008)

Our name is on him and he is to be picked up tomorrow. I will let you know when he is out.
Tess in Philadelphia


----------



## lakota757 (Apr 10, 2008)

Thank you Tess!!


----------



## lakota757 (Apr 10, 2008)

Bump for you until you are safe sweet boy!


----------



## lakota757 (Apr 10, 2008)

bump


----------



## K9Zeus (Mar 22, 2009)

Can we get him to NC?


----------



## TESS (Oct 29, 2008)

He is being picked up for me today.
Tess in Philadelphia


----------



## lakota757 (Apr 10, 2008)

bump..have not heard yet.


----------



## TESS (Oct 29, 2008)

He is on his way to the vet with a little female gsd who was there too. Both were strays.
Tess in Philadelphia


----------



## lakota757 (Apr 10, 2008)

WOW!! Thank you Terry!! So glad they are both safe!!


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=13324630

Still listed; called shelter, no way to talk to a live person, director is out until Monday.

IS THIS DOG OUT OF THE SHELTER?


----------



## lakota757 (Apr 10, 2008)

I called the shelter also too see. I was told it had rescue. Officer Hughes is who I speak to there. The secret to talking to them is when the recording starts, press 0. It took someone telling me that to find it out. Officer Hughes knew to call me if the rescue never came. Tess told me he was pulled and safe, She will have to verify that, but I I never heard from Officer Hughes. I feel he is safe, but if Tess does not post, I will call Monday and verify.


----------



## TESS (Oct 29, 2008)

I have my sable boy and at the same time my colleague picked up a B&T female. I also know she had picked up the black female later in the week. She has not called me back today but I am sure will. Could be these are additional ones but it could also be they are the same ones. I just cannot guarantee you 100%. Officer Hughes is the lady with whom I spoke this week and with whom my colleague had dealt this week.
Tess in Philadelphia


----------

